# 16.9% rise in Latvia?



## WicklowMan (28 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

I found an article in today's Indo which interested me. I know discussion of house prices is banned, so apologies in advance if this sails a wee bit too close but I'm interested in the percentages quoted in this, rather than price. It seems staggering that Latvian prices grew by 16.9% ...

http://www.independent.ie/business/...8pc-plunge-in-irish-house-prices-2597257.html

Did Latvia not get hit hard and also have the IMF in? I could have my facts horribly wrong here, but I seem to recall a teacher from Latvia on telly talking about her pay being slashed by 50% because of the recession ... against that very recent backdrop this seems very interesting indeed.


----------



## tvman (29 Mar 2011)

Prices fell there by 60% in a single 12 momth period in 2009, this is not comparable to Ireland.


----------

